# Can a lost pigeon find it's way home?



## HOD13 (Mar 22, 2013)

My pops lets our birds fly every morning and our grizzle tends to fly really far sometimes. This time the grizzle flew way too far and was leading our birds. I guess one of them flew too far and got lost. She's been flying around our house for about a 3 weeks or so. Do you guys think she'll come back? It's been a whole day and she hasn't come back yet. Kinda worried she might've gotten snatched by a hawk or falcon. Let me know! I'll keep you guys posted tomorrow


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Can a pigeon find its way home?? yes, Will it??, IMO there are too many factors involved for us to guess. The outside world is far to unpredictable.


----------



## Roy (Apr 22, 2013)

It Depends


----------



## HOD13 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah that pigeon is long gone. Don't know what happened. I'd be really surprised if he shows up.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

HOD13 said:


> My pops lets our birds fly every morning and our grizzle tends to fly really far sometimes. This time the grizzle flew way too far and was leading our birds. I guess one of them flew too far and got lost. She's been flying around our house for about a 3 weeks or so. Do you guys think she'll come back? It's been a whole day and she hasn't come back yet. Kinda worried she might've gotten snatched by a hawk or falcon. Let me know! I'll keep you guys posted tomorrow



Most of the time, they either get chased down by a predator (hawks) and become to injured to fly back, sometimes they might just plainly be lost, and other times they could be lost but may take about three days till they come back. Years ago I always let my pigeons out to fly and this one time two sparrow hawks chased down all of my pigeons, which really made them scared. Most of the pigeons came back by sundown, while five where missing. I have to say two never came back and the other three come back later in the week. One of the three came back the next day, the other came back that day of the first one but in the after noon and the third one came back two days later. There was this other time where one of the new fledgling got out before I let the others out and it flew straight and never came back. It is a very difficult and nature crushing game that plays the role of your pigeons coming back from such long distances. Just as racing pigeons are raced, some pigeons do not come back due to combat with predators, but most of them find their way back due to such training from their owners and their intelligence of where their home is. 

I hope yours come back.


----------



## HOD13 (Mar 22, 2013)

*:d*



Doig said:


> Most of the time, they either get chased down by a predator (hawks) and become to injured to fly back, sometimes they might just plainly be lost, and other times they could be lost but may take about three days till they come back. Years ago I always let my pigeons out to fly and this one time two sparrow hawks chased down all of my pigeons, which really made them scared. Most of the pigeons came back by sundown, while five where missing. I have to say two never came back and the other three come back later in the week. One of the three came back the next day, the other came back that day of the first one but in the after noon and the third one came back two days later. There was this other time where one of the new fledgling got out before I let the others out and it flew straight and never came back. It is a very difficult and nature crushing game that plays the role of your pigeons coming back from such long distances. Just as racing pigeons are raced, some pigeons do not come back due to combat with predators, but most of them find their way back due to such training from their owners and their intelligence of where their home is.
> 
> I hope yours come back.


Thanks for your reply. We're kind of new to this, so we're barely getting the hang of training our birds. This is the first bird we lost so we're kind of tripping about it. It is what it is I hope that pigeon gets back, if not then hope she survives out there.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

HOD13 said:


> Yeah that pigeon is long gone. Don't know what happened. I'd be really surprised if he shows up.


Back then, my dad let 4 pigeons go and they came back 1 by 1 after 6 days. Hope he comes back soon..


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Let your birds out again tomorrow. Maybe the lost one is hanging around somewhere and will spot them flying and return with them.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes, let ur birds out. If the lost one is hanging around it may follow the birds back home. They do hang aroung with feral birds. It may b with ferals... 
Do u know the age of that lost bird? Homers always try to find their home that's why they are called homers. May be that bird is trying to find its original home from where u have bought it


----------



## HOD13 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Ss*

I don't think it's trying to go back to it's original loft. We got her when she was just a month old. She's been in our loft long enough and flew around our house long enough to know the area. I really don't know what happened. We already thought about letting our birds fly this morning and this afternoon, and she hasn't came home yet. Oh well I'll try again tomorrow morning


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Well, yes fly them tomrw. Gd luk with that. But, If u hav hawk problem then chances of survival for a lone, astray pigeon are..... Hmmmmm Hope she come back soon
I had a cock missing that came back after about 2 months. My Birds were caught in the sudden storm when I tossed them, rest came back not him. Then a fancier(3 miles away) lured him into his loft with his birds. But when he let him out he flew back to home.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Pigeons been know to come back after 5 year or more to there main loft, so you never know


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

HOD13 said:


> Thanks for your reply. We're kind of new to this, so we're barely getting the hang of training our birds. This is the first bird we lost so we're kind of tripping about it. It is what it is I hope that pigeon gets back, if not then hope she survives out there.


Eh, its no problem. Even now I am so stoked when ever one of my pigeons do not come back by 5 pm. Every pigeon has their own unique character to them that the owner gets attached to and very protective of. Not to burst ur bubble, but most lost pigeons that where raised domestically will not survive the wild due to the lack of finding water or food. Though its okay... you still have your other pigeons to train.


----------



## Vangj6639 (Nov 6, 2020)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Can a pigeon find its way home?? yes, Will it??, IMO there are too many factors involved for us to guess. The outside world is far to unpredictable.


I have a question I need to know, so I lost my young bird while training. And I didn't see him in the coop. So I figured he was lost or caught by a hawk. And the question is, can young bird (pigeon) find their way back?


----------



## HOD13 (Mar 22, 2013)

Vangj6639 said:


> I have a question I need to know, so I lost my young bird while training. And I didn't see him in the coop. So I figured he was lost or caught by a hawk. And the question is, can young bird (pigeon) find their way back?


Did it come back? I really miss my birds. The city shut us down. They would randomly show up through out the months. Eventually stopped. It was always cool seeing one come back though.


----------

